# First trout on the fly!



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally got some on the fly! A chunky 'bow and two browns, all caught swinging my hand tied Clouser Minnows.


----------



## creekfly (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice job king

Sent from my XT603 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome, what stream did you fish?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Healthy looking fish!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

way to go king! From the pic..and im just guessing here...are you on the Mad River? If so, that's a hell of a rainbow ..I haven't seen a Rainbow come outta the Mad in a while...either way..great fish!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great looking fish.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks yall! I never thought of Clousers as a trout fly, but I do now!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice Fish ! Pretty Brown and That R-Bow is an Absolute *PIG *


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats!

Mike


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Awesome job king !!!!!!!
Welcome to the next chapter of your addiction


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Great work! and great fish, first trout on a fly!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Nicely done!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! Nice pair of fish.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Attaboy...


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Congrats on those nice trout. The first of many to come.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

You're a terrible person.

Nah, nice work. Just wanted to provide some balance.


----------



## Deeps (Aug 8, 2013)

Congrats! Those are some good looking fish.


----------



## gotribe (May 5, 2006)

Those are sweet.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

